# Parking Nice Airport



## Pierrejean (Jan 9, 2019)

I will shortly be collecting family from Terminal 2 at Nice Airport. Have tried to find the price of short term parking, (hopefully 1 hour max) without success. Only long term or "kiss and fly" which is not appropriate. Any ideas and also which car park is closest to terminal 2 arrivals ?


----------



## tardigrade (May 23, 2021)

Go to this page -



https://www.nice.aeroport.fr/en/services/parking



Then you will have to go thru the online steps and you will find the price and pay or cancel.


----------



## Pierrejean (Jan 9, 2019)

Thank you. Just hoping to find something cheaper than 20 euros P6 or 25 euros P5 if I'm only staying 30 mins to 1 hour


----------



## tardigrade (May 23, 2021)

P2.. it is even in english on the website; but for the price you have to go thru the process.


----------



## Pierrejean (Jan 9, 2019)

OK. So it is 25 euros from 0 to 24 hours


----------



## tardigrade (May 23, 2021)

I thought it would be a "process" but no... The French do not do good websites... Maybe try it in French; it could be better. 

Just bring 5 - €1 coins and for an hour you should be fine. Like the taxis prices, I think parking prices are regulated by the prefecture.


----------



## BackinFrance (Nov 26, 2020)

P7 and P6 are supposed to be economical, though I have no idea what that means, but they are both close to Terminal 2 and also the navette pick up drop off point.


----------



## Pierrejean (Jan 9, 2019)

BackinFrance said:


> P7 and P6 are supposed to be economical, though I have no idea what that means, but they are both close to Terminal 2 and also the navette pick up drop off point.


----------



## Pierrejean (Jan 9, 2019)

Thanks. Will update you on the outcome


----------



## Pierrejean (Jan 9, 2019)

Ok so I stayed just under an hour and paid 4.90 euros which I found reasonable. Would have been good if the hourly rates had been indicated on the airport website instead of just stating a 25 euros charge for 24 hours.


----------

